# Re: [EVDL] ELECTRIC Geo Tracker recovered....



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ELECTRIC Geo Tracker recovered....*

You could also put one of these in the car - No monthly fee, but there is a small fee (about $5 for 24 hour coverage) if you want to check where it is located should it be stolen.

http://www.rmtracking.com/gpsproducts/vehicle_recovery/smart_tracker.php

Tom Keenan

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ELECTRIC Geo Tracker recovered....*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ELECTRIC Geo Tracker recovered....*

It would be easy enough to put a hidden switch somewhere that just disabled
the main contactor, they'd never figure it out.


Tom Keenan wrote
> 
> You could also put one of these in the car - No monthly fee, but there is
> a small fee (about $5 for 24 hour coverage) if you want to check where it
> is located should it be stolen.
> 
> http://www.rmtracking.com/gpsproducts/vehicle_recovery/smart_tracker.php
> 
> Tom Keenan
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-ELECTRIC-Geo-Tracker-recovered-tp4098130p4110441.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ELECTRIC Geo Tracker recovered....*

I have a friend that had his Mach 1 Mustang stolen. He had a hidden switch
that turned off the fuel pump. Very similar idea to that below.

They towed it away on a flat-bed truck.

It might be worth having some hidden switch, but I think a way to also track
the vehicle might be worthwhile.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of AMPhibian
> Sent: Saturday, November 26, 2011 7:16 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] ELECTRIC Geo Tracker recovered....
> 
> It would be easy enough to put a hidden switch somewhere that just
> disabled the main contactor, they'd never figure it out.
> 
> 
> Tom Keenan wrote
> >
> > You could also put one of these in the car - No monthly fee, but there
> > is a small fee (about $5 for 24 hour coverage) if you want to check
> > where it is located should it be stolen.
> >
> >
> http://www.rmtracking.com/gpsproducts/vehicle_recovery/smart_tracker.p
> > hp
> >
> > Tom Keenan
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > |
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> 
> 
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-
> list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Re-ELECTRIC-Geo-Tracker-recovered-
> tp4098130p4110441.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

